# Kyosho 1/10 Electric Powered Vehicle MINI COOPER



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $260.00*
End Date: Wednesday Apr-06-2011 9:16:08 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $260.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

